# Tomorrow's The Day



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Well...tomorrow's the day. First camping trip of the season! We always go with the same family...every year for the past 8 years! I love tradition!!!

Anyway, gotta do the Wallyworld deal tonight to load up for hungry kids, then gotta swing by the important store and get all the fixins!!!

Whooo hooo!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a great trip. And be safe.

Have fun,
Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have a nice trip!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Have a great time !


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a good time and enjoy
Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have fun!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's getting to be that time of year







Have a great time!!

Mike


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, we went, we camped, we ate, we drank we remembered what was so great in the first place and why we write that check during the snowy months....awesome. We also learned how to dutch oven cook...ribs, yum!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outtatown,

Glad you had a great time. I'm looking forward to my next trip (not until the end of May, however as some kitchen remodels are in the offing now).










BTW, my sister-in-law said she saw the Home Makeover gang in KC this past week. Stood right next to Ty.

Mark


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG...I don't think I could stand next to him without throwing my arms around his neck and attacking him! Lucky girl! I wonder, was he as hot as he looks on TV?


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I wonder if he would like to do a mod on MY Outback?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outtatown,

She said they were close enough to touch him! I didn't catch the part about any swooning or such........









Mark


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Ribs? Somebody say ribs? Hey, next time you're cruisin' down the pike throw me a bone here in Wichita. Love them KC ribs.

drifter


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I tell ya what...they were soooo easy. They were an afterthought (we were test driving a new dutch oven and DH said, "hey...let's try some ribs tonight instead of the planned salmon"...so sent him to the store. He came back with KC Masterpeice, but no other stuff so we had to make do with seasoned salt, pepper etc.). Anyway, they were FAB ulous! We were all a mess as they were falling off the bone...but we were sure happy! It was fun sitting around the campfire cooking them in the late afternoon...martini in one hand, turning tongs in the other.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

outta...I use my Camp D.O. all the time while camping. I've got a nice table I drag around to cook on, but also use the fire.

I bought a nice French Oven (ceramic coated) for the house, and it's pretty sweet too!


----------

